

FBI Needs to Hire More Cybercrime Experts, Applicant Pool Is a Bunch of Potheads - nealabq
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/05/20/fbi_rules_prohibit_hiring_marijuana_users_but_many_desirable_cybercrime.html

======
mullingitover
Don't smoke pot, kids, or you'll end up as a cybercrime expert that the FBI
will desperately want to hire.

